# Jennettes Pier Dogfish Tournament



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Checking on interest in holding a dogfish tournament on Jennettes Pier. It would be held on the next weekend with favorable weather. Entry fee would be determined by those wanting to participate i.e. $5 or $10 per angler. Payout would be based on number of participants, 1 place for every 5 anglers. If interested please respond to this post. If we get a decent turnout we could make this an Annual event.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Not very sporting of Jennettes to take an idea and concept away from another pier. Even more unsporting to try and hold it on the same weekend. I doubt that you will get much response for those reasons.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

First, if I read the fishloser's post correct he is trying to organize a tournament, not Jennettes. Second, he isn't specifically targeting the same dates, only a weekend with good weather. Third, you are talking about two piers that are 4 hours apart. I'm not sure you could consider that direct competition. Don't be so hard on the guy for trying to have a good time and inviting others to join.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

yerbyray said:


> I doubt that you will get much response for those reasons.


Doubt you will get much response because your fishing for :fishing: Dogfish lol but have fun though. Hope the weather holds up for both tournaments.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Not trying to compete with Mercer, just checking on interest, as the man said its 4 hrs diff and weekend hasn't been established. I don't think those fishing Mercer will drive up here or we'll drive down there for dogfish or the prize money involved. I do give y'all credit for the idea, I think it's a great idea for this time of year.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

SeaPA said:


> First, if I read the fishloser's post correct he is trying to organize a tournament, not Jennettes. Second, he isn't specifically targeting the same dates, only a weekend with good weather. Third, you are talking about two piers that are 4 hours apart. I'm not sure you could consider that direct competition. Don't be so hard on the guy for trying to have a good time and inviting others to join.


Thanks for your third party clarification but...

Surely the pier would have to be involved for such an event. Heck, I think you have to get some sort of clearance for an organized fishing tournament with the state but I might be mistaken and that sort of paperwork does take time to go through. Hosting a tournament without involving the pier would be counter-productive in my eyes and very hard to pull off as they would need additional staffing, supplies, and other concerns.

His post indicates or eludes that the "next weekend with good weather" and that sounds like to me the next weekend (same date) as it is long range forecasted with good weather.

The piers may have some distance between them but the participants or target audience is the same and that is equally if not more important regarding competition for the tournament. People can't typically afford to attend both. They sure can't come on a chance of good weather. Folks have driven from Texas, Ohio, and all of the connecting states to NC for the JMP tournament...amounting to about 200 people last year. In years past the event was held rain or shine cold or hot. Its that way when you fish for the dog.

Ya'll may have learned about the JMP event recently as I just posted the event on here this week but it has been advertised and planned for many months. There has been countless hours put into organizing this event and I do think it is rather rude for someone to try and take something away, intentionally or unintentionally, from that hard work.

I just said it was unsporting....I still think he is a swell guy. Heck if I had a sister I would let them date.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Don't think 200 anglers are even a remote possibility, I was hoping for maybe 10. If response indicates more than I anticipate then the pier would be notified, otherwise it's just a group of anglers fishing. It is not being advertised or promoted, nor has it been set. This post was just to see if there's any interest.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

One thing is there is no dogfish around that I've seen.......probable just put the jink to myself


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

its sad to think that people can get soooooo lo they will fish for dogs. where will it end


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I have fished many a tournament on piers, never have I seen 200 participants. The King Mackeral tournaments involving 7 piers in Myrtle Beach, have never had 200 anglers total. Mercer pier does not have parking for 50 much less 200. Also remember imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

In late January Mercer's does.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

If 200 are interested I will get the pier involved otherwise it's no diff than a. Group of guys putting a couple bucks in the pot and having fun. Use to that on Kure during King fishing time.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

That is kind of the way it started at Mercer's. It was local fishermen there looking for a reason to get over the water in winter and get together and see each other. But it really is a good idea and a lot of people thought so too that is how it expanded. If I can be of any help let me know. I would let the pier know they might donate something to the cause. Let me know the weekend you are thinking and I might just come and fish with you guys. Yerby is our 2011 winner and a good source of information. If you are not doing anything that weekend come down and check us out. Here is the rundown of the 2012 event by the News and Observer: http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/02/09/1840580/dogfish-tournament-not-a-glamor.html


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

joemullet said:


> its sad to think that people can get soooooo lo they will fish for dogs. where will it end


 Problem with dogfish is that people are always going for some other fish when dogfish show up.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Alexy said:


> Problem with dogfish is that people are always going for some other fish when dogfish show up.


Thats what happens every time I target skates...dang dogfish everytime..dang dog takin my skate bait..oh the humanity. ...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

So far nobody has said they are interested.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I read the article on your tournament , awesome!!!!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> Thats what happens every time I target skates...dang dogfish everytime..dang dog takin my skate bait..oh the humanity. ...


lol


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Right now looking at Feb. 15 for tourn.


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

The funny thing is even if only 10 people show up I bet Spike will be one of them. And probably me too. I've been lookin for an excuse to dust off my gear.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Right now looking at Feb. 15 for tourn.


Feb 15.. IF doggies do show up Tater and I might as well,for sure there will not be anything else biting....


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I will be talking to pier manager tomorrow, he's off for MLK, today. If everything goes well I will put flyers at pier and tw's soon, will also post rules and entry fee here.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

you mite? that the only thing you can catch with your talent, hahahahahahahahahahah they are catching now, hahahahahah hell I mite come watch, second thought , don't think I will waste the gas, hahahahahahahah


Drumdum said:


> Feb 15.. IF doggies do show up Tater and I might as well,for sure there will not be anything else biting....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fishloser said:


> I will be talking to pier manager tomorrow, he's off for MLK, today. If everything goes well I will put flyers at pier and tw's soon, will also post rules and entry fee here.



I would NOT be surprised to hear Jennette's say "NO" . . . 

Remember, they are an NC Aquariums venue and they will probably lump Dogfish & Sharks together . . . 

With their "Green Agenda" ( remember the "windmills" ), they will likely NOT "endorse" any "Shark Fishing" . . . Just my opinion !

Otherwise, I think this is a very cool idea !


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Rules




DOGFISH TOURNAMENT



WHEN: FEBRUARY 15, 2014

WHERE: JENNETTES PIER

HOURS: 8:30 AM TIL 4:30 PM

COST: $12 PIER PASS +$10 ENTRY FEE PER PERSON



RULES:

1. ONLY ONE (1) ROD MAY BE USED AT A TIME

2. CHILDREN MAY FISH, PARENT MAY CAST THE ROD AND ASSIST IN HOLDING THE ROD WHILE FISH IS ON, HOWEVER THE CHILD MUST REEL THE FISH TIL THE FISH IS IN THE NET.
3. FISH MUST BE ON DECK BY 4:30 PM OR IT WILL NOT COUNT.

4. IF LESS THAN 10 ANGLERS WINNER WILL TAKE ALL PRIZE MONIES, IF MORE THAN 10, PRIZE MONIES WILL BE DISTRIBUTED AS FOLLOWS, FIRST PLACE @ 50%, SECOND PLACE @ 30% AND THIRD PLACE @ 20%.






ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL OR TEXT MELVIN JENNINGS @ Comments Welcome


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

joemullet said:


> you mite? that the only thing you can catch with your talent, hahahahahahahahahahah they are catching now, hahahahahah hell I mite come watch, second thought , don't think I will waste the gas, hahahahahahahah


It's spelt "might". Also, are you having a manic episode?


----------



## Special K (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope the weathers good see ya on the 15


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Call or text 434-942-8069


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

NC-Travis said:


> The funny thing is even if only 10 people show up I bet Spike will be one of them. And probably me too. I've been lookin for an excuse to dust off my gear.


You'd think so but I will have to back out of this tournament .the organizers have asked that I. " ....not show my face to allow others to catch fish...." I guess my reputation and prowess for catching the elusive doggie supersede me...good going melvin and I hope mike goes along with this idea..I also hope that this could be turned into an annual event with some proceeds going to a good cause...sponsers would appreciated and I would be willing to donate a rod or gift certificate towards a build at a future tournament. Spike..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks Spike, hope it will fly also. Will be happy to work with you on this.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have yet to see Spike catch anything...other than...:beer:


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fishloser said:


> DOGFISH TOURNAMENT
> 
> WHEN: FEBRUARY 15, 2014
> 
> ...




Is that WITH or WITHOUT the "blessings" of Jennette's Pier ?


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds kinda interesting. I might give it some thought.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NASCAR said:


> It's spelt "might". Also, are you having a manic episode?


 He's under 24hr surveillance by the men in the white coats..


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

looking at them as we speak


Drumdum said:


> He's under 24hr surveillance by the men in the white coats..


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

joemullet said:


> looking at them as we speak


lol. Don't let nurse Ratched get the best of ya.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Valentines weekend? Are you trying to get us all killed? I want to come but of all days man!!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Talk to pier manager today, he liked the idea but has to discuss with one other person. Should get ok tomorrow. PS: it's not on Valentine Day.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

fishloser said:


> PS: it's not on Valentine Day.


I know. Thats not what I said. You must be single. LOL


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Seriously man if we can do the following weekend Im good to go.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hopefully. Whats the beginning age for children?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I might be down for some of this.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Any child can fish as long as entry fee is paid and they can hold rod and reel fish. As rules say parent can assist.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Not single have been married to one lady for 47 1/2 yrs.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Pier management is ok with tournament however they have to get ok from Raleigh since they are state owned. Said I should hear from them within a couple of days.


----------



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

are the dogfish catches pretty frequent? I don't think ive ever caught one, or even fished for them lol


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

If you've fished off a pier you've probably caught one. At times they are plentiful other times not.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

wettahoook said:


> are the dogfish catches pretty frequent? I don't think ive ever caught one, or even fished for them lol


A sure fire way to catch one is to pretend you are fishing for anything else.


----------



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

haha! nice so this tourney is definatley in concrete? hate to get there and be the only one lol


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Not set in concrete yet, pier has to get back with me after getting ok from Raleigh. Will post on here as soon as I get word.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Not rich by any means, not broke either.But people pay $8.00 to see a 2 hour movie, but don't want to pay 8 for 24 hours for a place to fish. Cost a lot to maintain a pier,and try to keep the buisness going when you have 3 to 4 months of cold weather with very few fisherman.Fishing is still one of the best bangs for your buck that I see left.The cost is dependent on what the person doing it wants to spend. I started out with my grandma and a cane pole and worms, and those are some of my best memories.I still own several thousand in equipment and lures.But the menories aren't any better.Great job Al putting this together, wish I could come.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I just heard a rumour the doggies aren't running day after Valentines. Apparently, the school might be right in close at S. Nag's head though. Wouldn't be surprised if bunch of people were fishing for 'em, official contest or not.

Don hit the nail on the head.


----------



## shawnrd81 (Apr 8, 2013)

I might come out and play if it isn't to cold.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Still waiting on ok from Jennettes pier,


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

If I don't hear from Jennettes tomorrow I will check if Tim will open Avalon for one day to hold tournament.


----------



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

let us know!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Tourn will be held on Jennettes, signup and payout will be at tw's in nagshead. Signup will be between 7 and 8 AM. If anything changes will post.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> Thats what happens every time I target skates...dang dogfish everytime..dang dog takin my skate bait..oh the humanity. ...


 I thought you targeted Pelicans when you were targeting stuff! They do make a reel sing though!!!!!!


----------

